# wer spielt alles nether ?



## mauhdl (4. November 2013)

Was meint ihr zu dem game kann das was werden oder doch eher ein 0815 spiel.


----------



## Caduzzz (7. November 2013)

ich mag zombie-Apokalypse Settings, finde das spiel reizvoll, aber momentan scheint es sehr viele spieler zu geben, die mehr danach trachten andere nur gnadenlos und hinterrücks abzuknallen, survival game...aber nicht wegen der Zombies sondern wegen übertriebenem pvp, ich warte noch bißchen die Entwicklung ab...und die Entwicklung hin zu einem pay to win System ist mir noch nicht ganz klar, also im sinne wird es p2w oder nicht....?

außerdem finde ich den preis für ein early Access titel nen tick zu hoch, andere ea titel locken da mit schöneren vorbestellerboni

hier für alle unwissenden  > Nether <


----------



## Uniwaq (17. November 2013)

Nachdem in WarZ echt schlecht fand von der Atmo und Sound her, die Zombies echt kitchig waren. Und ich nun echt Zombies nicht mehr sehen will. Ist diese EndzeitApo echt nicht soo schlecht. Es ist sogar fast spaßig. ABER die Grafik ist schlecht..sieht wie altes DX9 aus und ist DX9, wem das nicht stört, hat echt ein neues fast gutes überlebens Game hier.
Nur wie gesagt..Grafik ist schlecht,..und dadurch läd das Game nicht grad zum verweilen ein, sondern ICH will nur rumrennen und Mitspieler Kaltmachen. Häuser und Plätze sind schon mal abwechselnd..und begehbar, aber mit nicht sehr viel Inneneinrichtung.
Die Entwickler sind fleisig am Patchen und für ihre Fans-Spieler da laut Facebook.
 Die Häuser Texturen sollten aber schon etwas besser sein. Blümchen sehen sehr matschig aus. Beleuchtung ist Ok.. so wie das Game auch.. zur Abwechslung spiebar ist  Keys gibs bei Shops für ca 20 eu..deswegen hab ich mich mal ranngetraut.


----------



## debalz (18. November 2013)

Nether macht mir persönlich sehr viel Spaß, nach dem Patch am Wochenende spielt es sich besser, die gute Atmo wurde nochmal verbessert durch Anpassung von Beleuchtung und Sounds. Die Kämpfe finde ich noch nicht gelungen, mir fehlt ein besseres Feedback ob und wie man den Gegner getroffen hat, auch beim Gebrauch von Schusswaffen gibt es eine Art Lag, d.h man drückt ab und ein Sekunde später kommt erst der Sound. Aber ich könnte stundenlang durch die kaputte Stadt schleichen weil sie richtig abwechslungsreich gestaltet ist. Klar ist es Unreal Engine 3 und kein AAA - Titel, aber selbst mich als Grafikfetischisten stört das nicht erheblich. Das Spiel schafft es sofort ein beklemmendes Gefühl zu erzeugen. 
Für eine Beta finde ich es schon  sehr ordentlich und man hat auch das Gefühl dass das Spiel noch zulegen wird, die Map z.B. wird noch wesentlich größer sein und ich hoffe auf ein noch ausgefeilteres und detaillierteres Lootangebot. Der skilltree sieht schonmal gut und sinnvoll aus, das Prinzip mit den Safezones finde ich auch gut.

edit: wär toll einige PCGH -Leute im Netherland anzutreffen! Man könnte sich auf einen Clantag einigen um so zumindest nicht von PCGH Leuten gekillt zu werden...
edit2: ich habe noch einen Key für die Beta zu vergeben!!


----------



## dmxcom (19. November 2013)

Irgendwie hätte ich Lust das mal anzutesten


----------



## debalz (19. November 2013)

Wie gesagt, einen Key für die Beta habe ich noch - mittlerweile gibts auch einige Let´s Plays die das Spiel nach dem Patch von letzter Woche zeigen.
anbei ein Screenshot http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...cture697123-nether-2013-11-18-17-19-59-00.jpg

Da dies mein erstes Survivalgame ist kann ich nicht beurteilen wie sich Nether zu den bekannten anderen Kandidaten verhält. Offenbar hat es Ähnlichkeiten zu WarZ was das Menülayout angeht und es wird behauptet dass die WarZ-Macher in Verbindung mit Nether stehen Ist Nether in Wirklichkeit The War Z 2.0? « Shooter-sZene.de
Das ist mir ziemlich egal solange ich meinen Spaß mit Nether habe - und sollte beim Release die komplette Stadtmap freigeschaltet sowie einige Clipping-Probleme und Bugs behoben sein, dann hätten sich für mich die 27€ gelohnt!


----------



## kero81 (19. November 2013)

Ich hab aufgehört zu spielen weil einfach noch zu wenig machbar ist. Also ausser sich Ausrüstung zusammen zu farmen und Lvl zu Grinden und PK ist da tote Hose. So wie Dayz, da ist ja auch nicht mehr möglich. Ich warte ab bis es fertig ist und wenn dann mehr machbar ist werd ich weiter spielen. Wenns dann nicht schon was besseres gibt.


----------



## debalz (20. November 2013)

kero81 schrieb:


> Ich hab aufgehört zu spielen weil einfach noch zu wenig machbar ist. Also ausser sich Ausrüstung zusammen zu farmen und Lvl zu Grinden und PK ist da tote Hose. So wie Dayz, da ist ja auch nicht mehr möglich. Ich warte ab bis es fertig ist und wenn dann mehr machbar ist werd ich weiter spielen. Wenns dann nicht schon was besseres gibt.


jo, das ist ja auch das grundlegende Spielprinzip - überleben - die finale Version bietet angeblich noch bestimmte Missionen, von deren ist im Moment die einzige das verteidigen der Safezone und das reparieren der "devices" welche die Mutanten von den Safezones fernhalten. Immerhin eine Aufgabe in der Spieler mal zusammenarbeiten müssen. 
Hatte heute richtig viel Spaß und Spannung bei einer Runde gehabt. Zusammen mit einem kompetenten Kollegen aus dem Forum hier sind wir über drei kurzweilige Stunden durch die abwechslungsreiche Stadt geschlichen, sie erkundet und haben uns schön viel Ausrüstung zusammengesucht. Dabei vergessen das Deutschlandspiel zu schauen, zu essen und Wäsche aufzuhängen - es hat uns also richtig reingezogen in die Welt von Nether
Es ist noch einiges an Potential für die endgültige Version (Performance, Clippingprobleme...) vorhanden, aber einen Heidenspaß kann man jetzt schon haben sofern man das Survival-Prinzip mag und keine Daueraction sucht. Ich habe keinen wirklichen Vergleich zu DayZ oder WarZ oder wie auch immer aber die Atmo und das Gameplay gefallen mir persönlich - gerade für eine Beta - schon mal sehr gut. Die Warterei auf andere Survival Games hat für mich damit erstmal ein Ende gefunden und wenn die Entwickler wie bisher auf die Vorschläge der Community eingehen und das Potential noch weiter ausschöpfen was Gameplay und Grafik/ Sound angeht, dann bekommt man für weniger als 30 € ein Spiel das sicher auf lange Zeit unterhalten kann.


----------



## Uniwaq (21. November 2013)

Die Idee ist aber auch schon mal sehr gut.. Endzeit und "Monster" ..nur noch halt etwas "billig" ..


----------



## debalz (2. Dezember 2013)

Das Spiel ist mittlerweile wieder gepatched worden, die Performance (FPS) ist jetzt besser, komme auf konstant 60Frames maxed out (Sichtweite allerdings nur bei ca. 40%) - Patchnotes s. link  UPDATE: Patch Notes :: Nether Allgemeine Diskussionen
Insgesamt läuft das Spiel jetzt flüssiger, Waffenverhalten ist besser geworden und das Skill - bzw. XP-System ist nun stimmiger. Einige neue Features wie z.B. ein U-Bahnsystem werden wohl noch kommen sowie evtl. neue Mutanten.
Habe ein paar Tipps und Meinungen auch in ein Video gepackt




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2A9fIKDKSD0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Die Community wächst, das sieht man an den immer voller werdenden Servern...
Vlt. sieht man sich ja im "Netherland"


----------



## DeXterity (6. Dezember 2013)

Ich zock Nether.
Wer Bock hat, PN an mich.


----------



## debalz (9. Dezember 2013)

DeXterity schrieb:


> Ich zock Nether.
> Wer Bock hat, PN an mich.



war  ja fürs erste ein nette Runde gestern! Bei diesem Spiel ist man  defintiv erfolgreicher wenn man zusammen spielt. Ich hoffe dass die Beta  bald abgeschlossen ist - freue mich auf die Riesenmap, Untergrundsystem . . . 
Bei https://forums.playnether.com/forum.php wird fleißig diskutiert und es gibt noch viele gute Ideen seitens der Community.


----------



## mauhdl (11. März 2015)

Spielt das noch wer


----------



## kero81 (11. März 2015)

Ich schon lange nicht mehr...


----------

